# Rover



## serg (Nov 9, 2012)

I think this is about 1910. Saddle persons requires replacement, Wooden rim, look good. The pedals also have. Tires are like a stone. Hanging in the garage for many years.

Maybe I'll buy this bike. What is the approximate cost of? 

Now I try to buy 20s Mead Ranger or similar Motobike. Has not yet found. Motobike I like more than this.

Thanks in advance for your help,

serg


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 9, 2012)

Not a bad looking old bike,Has a cool looking badge and you say wooden wheels.Over here a good starting price would be around $200.00 and i think it would go higher then that just for the wheels.


----------



## bike (Nov 9, 2012)

*you will probably find it best*

to leave the tires on it....many people saw off og tires to put something not right on- and that turns a lot of folks off from buying the wheelset or the bike...
my 2c


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 9, 2012)

bike said:


> to leave the tires on it....many people saw off og tires to put something not right on- and that turns a lot of folks off from buying the wheelset or the bike...
> my 2c



I was referring that the bike is worth more with the wood wheels.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 9, 2012)

Buy the bike and send the seat to me.

I'll pay the freight.


----------



## serg (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for your replies guys!



Larmo63 said:


> Buy the bike and send the seat to me.
> 
> I'll pay the freight.




Sorry, Replacement is required only seat leather. She is torn like paper.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 11, 2012)

*?*

Serg

I'd buy the bike.

I don't care if you keep the wheels and saddle

To post to me in England, or to my friend in Germany if it's easier for you?

Colin


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Nov 11, 2012)

nice bike, nice piece of history. I have a bell just like that one, they sound really nice.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Nov 11, 2012)

Rover made a very early version of what we think of as the modern bicycle, the safety bike.
That is a very Kool bike, in these parts, if you could ever find one you would be looking at $500 to how much someone would be willing to pay.
Buy it and hold onto it, and don't sell any parts off it. Don't even dust it untill you research the bike.Did you get that in Russia?


----------



## serg (Nov 11, 2012)

Wing Your Heel said:


> Serg
> 
> I'd buy the bike.
> 
> ...




I'll talk about your desire to the seller of this bike. You buy what you see. I think in Germany it will be easier to deliver. Your friend lives in Mannheim?


----------



## serg (Nov 11, 2012)

Lawrence Ruskin said:


> Rover made a very early version of what we think of as the modern bicycle, the safety bike.
> That is a very Kool bike, in these parts, if you could ever find one you would be looking at $500 to how much someone would be willing to pay.
> Buy it and hold onto it, and don't sell any parts off it. Don't even dust it untill you research the bike.Did you get that in Russia?




Yes, a bicycle in Russia. He's in good hands. My friend has over 300 bikes. It must be seen  He is 25 years of collecting.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 11, 2012)

*?*



serg said:


> I'll talk about your desire to the seller of this bike. You buy what you see. I think in Germany it will be easier to deliver. Your friend lives in Mannheim?




Hi Serg

Jurgen lives near Essen

My direct email is best - wingyourheel@mac.com

All the best

Colin


----------

